# Detailing required Northumberland



## Gramas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey folk,
Desperately need someone that knows what there doing to give my Dark green Nissan navara a new lease of life .
It's been neglected over the yrs and I'm keen to have it looking new again 
Any recommendations who to see etc 
Regards
Gramas


----------

